# Blue-gray pinto beans



## mwilson6 (Sep 11, 2009)

I soaked pinto beans over-night, rinsed, and then put in a water/chicken broth mixture to cook. Within 30 minutes the water turned a blue-gray color. This happened to me once before and I threw them out and started with water only, and the water remained clear until the beans got to a more cooked stage and then turned the normal color one expects with beans. Since this happened again, I suspect it must be some reaction with the chicken broth. 
Anyone familiar with this, or am I just nuts? 

Thanks


----------



## mwilson6 (Sep 11, 2009)

Never mind, I ate them anyway!


----------



## ErikC (Sep 12, 2009)

I had that happen to me once, but I was too scared to eat them. How were they?


----------



## mwilson6 (Sep 12, 2009)

They were fine. After a couple of hours the color leveled out to what you would expect. Gotta be the chicked broth, because that is the only time it has happened to me. Beats me as to why, but it will sure get your attention!


----------

